# The Loosey Goosey's



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a 5 week old kid who cannot kick a bout of diarrhea. He just got over shipping pnemonia, I have used Solmet for cocci and have been giving him pepto. I get him to thicken up a little and then the next day he is back to spraying like a skunk (loose). We have only had him about 2 weeks and has gone through a lot of changes. He is otherwise healthy and eating, and has 2 little penmates that are doing good. Is it anything to worry about?
Thank you,


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

My first guess would have been Cocci. My second is over eating on the milk. Try cutting back on its milk ration for a couple of days to see if that helps. Make sure they have free choice hay and a daily grain ration.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Diarrhea can kill kids due to dehydration. Give him some probiotics or yogurt. You have got to get it stopped.

If you do cut off his milk make sure he is getting plenty of water. I'd also get a fecal done ASAP, just to see.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

We are really new to all this, but learning our way, and thank goodness for this forum! Our Togg had a really bad bout of diarrhea several weeks ago, around the same age as yours. We treated for cocci as well, but it continued. The yogurt really helped! It took about three days, 2 tablespoons a day in his bottle and we also slowly decreased his milk back over several days. We figured out after several weeks of this that his stomach just couldn't handle as much milk as the other goats. He's the same way now with the grain. We were afraid he wouldn't grow as well as the others on smaller amounts of milk and grain, but I've learned they all have different abilities to increase/decrease on their food. He may be getting less than the other goats now, but he's alot healthier and seems to be growing even faster now.


----------



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

We have 3 healthy boys. We backed off the milk, did a longer treatment for cocci, and things got back to normal. It did take a few days but so far so good.


----------



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

We also got our water test back and we were high in sulfates which has a laxitive effect until you get used to it. Which could have been part of the problem.
I am glad I am used to it.


----------

